# bottom fishing with dropper rigs?



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

Ive heard that a double dropper rig is good to use for bottom fishing targeting snapper. I was told whole squid on a double dropper rig. Does anyone else do the same thing? 
When I make the dropper loops for the dropper rig how far do you recommend I make the loop from the main line? seems like the longer the harder the loop is.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Try not to target snapper and you'll limit out in 2 minutes.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If you tighten the dropper loop properly you can cut the bottom strand and make a single line dropper that will work like a charm. Chicken rigs will slay the Snapper. You can also use fresh cut slabs of fish.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

CootCommander said:


> Try not to target snapper and you'll limit out in 2 minutes.


Yup! It will take me a little longer though, I'm making my kids go fishing with me when I start fishing grouper on the 1st. If we catch a snapper we have to throw back I'll be sure to take a picture of it to show you guys what a small snapper looks like.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

How long inches do you make the dropper loops though?


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

i make mine 12 inches apart with small hooks, but i am not targeting snapper its more for mingos or triggerfish. if i take my kids snapper fishing i just carolina rig a live pinfish or a dead cigar, and that is plenty for me and my kids

straycat


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I use double chicken rigs for mingos and triggers also or if I'm wanting some rubies. Carolina rig for snappers and other larger fish is better. And don't worry about using a whole squid. They will hit a piece small enough to cover your hook just as well and you won't lose as much bait.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

nitemarez said:


> How long inches do you make the dropper loops though?


 
Anywhere from 4" to 8" long.

I don't bottom fish for Snapper at all. I chum them to the top and use spinning reels.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

you guys are awesome, thanks everyone for the info! 
oceanmaster: ahh dang have only made them bout an inch long and and didn't have much success last time i went out. Ill have to make some new one haha.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm using 2ft twisted dropper loops spaced 5ft apart, and the bottom loop is 3 ft from the weight. The total leader length comes close to 10ft.


----------

